# Zebra Danios in a 5 Gallon Tank



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey. I've got an albino bushy nosed pleco. I just got 3 zebra danios and added them to the tank. The tank's 5 gallons. Do you think this is going to be fine? They seem very jolty. I'm not sure if this is going to havea big effect on the pleco. Also is this enough room? Thx in advance.

b


----------



## mastermindc3pro (Nov 28, 2009)

Well i believe the minimum size tank for albino bushy pleco is 30 gal. So im assuming yours is a baby still, they grow up to a maximum of 5 inches long. The danios will only grow to a max of 3in. I would think about getting a bigger tank in the future.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, 5 gallons is not enough room for those fish. Even though danios only grow to about 2" each they're pretty active and need more swimming room. And as mentioned the BN will outgrow that tank.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed. You could probably get away with something as small as ten gallons but really 20g or more would be best.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with others. 20 gal Long tank would be better for Danios and Bristlenose.
As you have noted, the Danios are extremely active fish and the more swimming room available,the better .
I have a dozen long finned blue danios in a 75 gal and from near as I can tell.. They do nothing other than chase each other about. Can't imagine half of them in anything smaller than 20 gal. In smaller aquariums,they will sometimes leap from the tank while chasing each other ,especially if one is being singled out and doesn't have room to escape.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Danios in anything under 20g (IMO) just look like bees in a jar. Very high-energy fish adapted to swimming against strong currents in cold mountain streams. Also they need a school of at least 6 otherwise they will try to 'blend in' by schooling with other fish, often chasing, harrassing and nipping them to death.

An awesome danio for a 5g is the Celestial Pearl Danio. They are incredibly tiny (under an inch nose to tail) have a really cool pattern of white spots on a black body w/ red fins and just look awesome in a 'nano' tank display. Any microrasbora will do jsut as well though.


----------

